# never been and want to try!



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

hey guys, i've never been turkey hunting and until here recently wasnt to intrested, but i have the itch and i cant wait until deer season to get in the woods. i'm starting fresh, i have only a shotgun and a will to kill a bird! any help is great, what calls?, locations? clothing, anything at all!!! thanks for your time!!!!!!!


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

id get some of each kind of calls, push pull box, an all weather boat paddle, slate glass or aluminum call, and a 2 reed mouth diaphram (is the easiest of the mouth diaphrams to learn with). in that order is the easiest to the hardest to use. you can find turkeys just about anywhere now a days. i would suggest 3d camo its not a must but ive had the best luck with it. make sure everythings camo'd too. a turkey vest is a great investment. the more pre season scouting you do the better luck you'll have. make sure you start your scouting before sunrise that way you can hear where they are roosting. hope this helped


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks for the info


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I got into it 6 yrs ago to see what it was all about. Picked up a good slate(Knight & Hale, Ole Yeller) call. Used my deer camo & rented a couple videos. First year I called plenty of birds but none close enough to shoot. Second year I bought a hen decoy. Have killed a bird every year since. I didn"t want to put much money into it & you dodn"t really need to. The decoy is a huge help. It keeps you from getting busted cause the gobblers focused on the decoy.Later in the season is better because the hens are sitting on eggs & not going to the toms. Have fun & good luck !


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

man im a huge fan of knight and hale calls...they are the best in my opinion you can get a decoy real cheap.


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have had great success with H.S. Strut 360 SL slate, 360 GT glass.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

A camo face mask is a must have, I also always wear gloves, I am right handed so I cut the fingers 1/2 off of the thumb ,index and middle finger, this will make your slate call sound better. I also have a pad that i put around my left knee that has a v to rest your gun on,I can rest my gun on my knee and agasint my sholder and still use both hands on my slate call also sometimes a turkey will hang up and your gun will become very heavy waiting on it. My favorite slate is a primos power crystal, and try differnt strikers on your friction calls it will change the sound. If you get a turkey gobbeling every time you call cut way back on your calling and let him find you, even if he stops gobbeling wait 10 to 15 minutes before calling again. pattern your gun at differnt yardages. Good luck and enjoy the season


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

I use a hs strut lil chrystal and a mad calls aluminator. Also, I use a hs strut typhoon waterproof box call. Its your first season BE CAREFULL. I would suggest you go with someone who has done it for awile. You will learn alot faster by listening and watching someone who knows.


----------



## slick81702 (Jan 6, 2006)

thanks for all the help guy, whats the price range on some of the calls? and decoys?


----------



## kruggy1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Prices on calls and decoys is like any thing else, it all depends on how fancy they are and how many bells and whistles. I recommend going to the sporting good shop and look for whats on sale and what you like. I wouldnt buy the most expensive stuff until you know if you like turkey hunting. Good luck !


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I like the Primos calls...the "FREAK" in frictionite is a great pot call and runs around $20. There mouth calls are in the $4-$6 range.


----------



## kevsworld (Nov 30, 2007)

I bought my hen decoy from Dicks, they are on sale for 9.98...not bad in my opinion...this will be my first time too...I have been watching shows and working on my calls at the same time.

Does anyone know a good central ohio location for the birds? I have read Delaware and Deer creek have birds,just hard to hunt with the terrain being so flat.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

Woodbury wildlife in Coshocton is good. Good for mushrooms also.


----------



## jasonrobinson (Jan 27, 2008)

hey guys its almost time to get them brids. here turkey turkey. any one open for a buddy hunt? jason


----------

